# Mosquito lake crappie bite



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Anybody having luck from shore on crappie?


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished there this morning off the causeway and didn’t even get a bump. Didn’t see anyone catch anything .


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Eyecrosser said:


> Fished there this morning off the causeway and didn’t even get a bump. Didn’t see anyone catch anything .


Pymi was same way i got there just before noon and was driving off at 220. Everyone else under the bridge had passed. Boats moved thru and hour later were passing thru again. Didnt see a single fish


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Skeeter sucked but pyma was good. Too many boat and clear water on Skeeter. I won’t be fishing at Skeeter till people go back to work. Hp restricted lakes for me to avoid the crowds


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

I’ve been out the last two days, I’m getting them but a lot of small ones. Anybody getting into the slabs


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Slabs will start hitting the coolers second week in April....


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

9 incher city


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Water is still too cold-even in 3 feet yesterday it was only 47. Caught a few but really slow


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Should be good next week looking at the weather forecast...


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Mosquito Lake water level is up and water clarity not good right now. Hopefully, those two areas will improve with some stable weather.


----------



## Steve bienkowski.69 (Nov 5, 2019)

Did good Saturday night and mosquito later bite 10:30 p.m. to 1


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Just spitballing here and I'm not trying to be a naysayer but it seems like a lot of reports from Berlin to Mosquito to Pymatuning lean more towards a bite that sorta correlates with my bed time...all these fishing shows on TV and not many of them are being filmed at 2 in the morning. Buddy of mine spoke to a guy who knows more about mosquito than I will ever know and he said he spoke recently with a guy who fishes a lot of walleye tournaments at mosquito and other lakes and he has had no success finding the walleye at mosquito yet this year.
That being said I will be out there again Wednesday hoping things turn around


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Iceman I’m on same page. I don’t night fish much but it seems all our walleye lakes never seem to be that consistent for anything during day. In comparison to some of the other Midwest states fisheries. I watch a lot of YouTube videos and even the average joe seems to catch fish after fish on some of those lakes. I’ve had some spectacular days crappie fishing. Walleye fishing though on the best of days I’m still working to find 4 or 5 eyes. More often than not though Im leaving skunked.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I do the Lions share of my crappie fishing at night its peaceful and I see great action. Generally sunset till 2 I've done good


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

During the crappie spawn you can catch them all daylong. During the summer months first thing in the morning or at sunset seems to be the ticket.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

iceman said:


> Just spitballing here and I'm not trying to be a naysayer but it seems like a lot of reports from Berlin to Mosquito to Pymatuning lean more towards a bite that sorta correlates with my bed time...all these fishing shows on TV and not many of them are being filmed at 2 in the morning.


Im gunna shoot for thursday or friday night. I usually get a few in the basket before sundown. Get my energy drink or coffee consumption at night vs at work and see how long i can sit out before cold or boredom.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

It seems like I always get a shot of action just as the sun sets then it takes about an hr before the next wave comes through


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

I’ll prob do my shore thang there on Friday evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

mmtchell said:


> View attachment 349517


Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

13ft depth,, floating jig tipped with minnows,, kept 21keepers ,,, probably caught 40 ,, my buddy caught most , I'm always on the wrong side of the boat ...lol ....that was last Thursday


----------

